# Bloodworms?



## Wallaby (Nov 20, 2008)

I keep reading that bloodworms sink and stuff yet my freeze dried bloodworms won't for the life of them sink.
Is it a brand thing? Mine are some really cheapo brand. What brand should I look for?


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

It's not the brands. FD Foods will always float. Soak them in water for a while then use them. Frozen boodwoms may be better choice than FD since majority of them will sink right away.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I've never tried feeding the freeze dried variety, but my fish absolutely love the frozen ones as a treat. If you do get some, it's a good idea to put the frozen block into a net and run some lukewarm water over them until thawed. It'll prevent any damage to your fish and also gets rid of any gunk.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

don;t use really hot water,makes them stinkie.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

willow said:


> don;t use really hot water,makes them stinkie.


Yea! you dont want to steamed them. LOL


----------



## Wallaby (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks! =)


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Soak the freeze dried ones in some tank water for at least 15 minutes before feeding them to your fish. Rehydrating them is necessary as it prevents them from causing intestinal blockages and constipation.


----------



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

*Frozen Blood worms......*

i have been feeding my discus fish these blood worms for 4 months now. dont want to jinx it but they are loving it. and so are my black ghosts and eels. if you want to save alot of money on them, buy them from the link i provided. i paid 30 dollars and its like a year supply for me lol. the way i feed them is i put a small amount (depending on how many fish you are feeding) in a shot glass of fair temperature water, leave it for about 3 minutes then pour it in the tank. 




Frozen Fish Food | Frozen Bloodworms | Cube Trays - Flat Packs


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Yikes...it would run me $40 to have $30 worth of frozen bloodworms shipped. 16 ounce flat packs go for about $9 at the LFS, so I could get the same amount from right down the street for $45 and avoid the typical risks associated with having frozen foods shipped.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I enjoyed reading the disclaimer on their website:

"Midge larvae have been known to cause mild allergies in some people."

Hopefully the allergies they mention are pertaining to certain individuals who are susceptible to handling the worms. Can you imagine someone eating them??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

aunt kymmie said:


> I enjoyed reading the disclaimer on their website:
> 
> "Midge larvae have been known to cause mild allergies in some people."
> 
> Hopefully the allergies they mention are pertaining to certain individuals who are susceptible to handling the worms. Can you imagine someone eating them??


 It doesn't refer to people eating them. It does refer however to how they are handled. No one in his right mind would eat a fish food. Bloodworms do cause allergies. I suffered a mild case of allergy when I handled bloodworms for the first time.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

At three years old i once grabbed up a water bug and plopped it into my mouth before my mother could intervene. She used to delight in telling all prospective girlfiends about it.:evil: All fish foods should be placed where small hands and mouths cannot reach them. Some may have grandkids over for the holidays .


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, I confess. At five years of age I put a few garden snails on a paper plate (family outing) and proceeded to crush and eat them. My mom grabbed the plate and said, "WHAT are you doing??". I replied that I was "eating appetizers". Thankfully, I have absolutely no memory of this wonderful event!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::shock:


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Lupin said:


> No one in his right mind would eat a fish food.


Tell that to my brother. I was helping him set up his new tank, and he got a pack of frozen brine shrimp for his fish. He asked, "so are these like...edible?" to which I responded, "I don't see why they wouldn't be..." and so he proceeded to eat some. They are, apparently, very salty.


----------

